# Dogs on Euth List 7/8 Georgia



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

TWO ADULT DOGS
1- Terrier Mix Male - So loving!
1- Lab / Retriever Mix Male
To see their faces and their videos, click on “Urgent Dogs” at: http://www.shelterrescueinc.org

Please, PLEASE...these sweeties need rescues, adoptors or FOSTERS. You can save a life if you can temporarily foster an animal for up to three weeks.

Coweta Animal Control will be closed July 3, 4 and 5. Animals must be out of CCAC by 4:00 PM on the day before the scheduled kill date.

Coweta County Animal Control
Phone: 770-254-3735
Fax: 770-254-3737
Hours of Operation: Mon-Fri 8 a.m.-5 p.m., Viewing of Pets: 10 a.m.-4:30 p.m.
Sat. 10 a.m.-1 p.m., Sat. viewing 10 a.m.-12:45 p.m.
Closed on Sunday


----------

